# Spieletest - Two Worlds 2-Test: Ein fesselndes Rollenspiel mit tollen Quests und wenigen Bugs



## WeberSebastian (9. November 2010)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,798190


----------



## cosmo76 (9. November 2010)

Hatte ich ja richtig geschätzt mit 88%. Eine pure Auflistung von Pro/Kontra finde ich allerdings lieblos für einen Test. Ich hoffe mal, da wird noch was nachgereicht und es nur so dahin geklascht weil es heute in den Läden steht.


----------



## PhFlYeR (9. November 2010)

Das sind ja mal die dümmsten Contra-Punkte die ich seit langem lesen durfte...


----------



## BlauerGrobi (9. November 2010)

Freut mich das das Spiel eine gute Bewertung bekommen hat. Bestellt habe ich es sowieso schon, da das Spiel auch auf meinem schwachen PC noch läuft. Das ist das beste daran.


----------



## buttermilch1989 (9. November 2010)

BlauerGrobi schrieb:


> Freut mich das das Spiel eine gute Bewertung bekommen hat. Bestellt habe ich es sowieso schon, da das Spiel auch auf meinem schwachen PC noch läuft. Das ist das beste daran.


Dass dies alles ist, was sie bemängeln konnten, zeigt wie sehr dieses Spiel sie beeindruckt hat


----------



## smooth1980 (9. November 2010)

Verdammt und in meiner Stadt hab Ich jeden Laden abgeklappert aber keiner hat es da gehabt ! Das ist echt traurig das die noch keine Lieferung bekommen haben ! Zur Info , Ich befinde mich in Plauen , Sachsen !


----------



## Sheggo (9. November 2010)

cosmo76 schrieb:


> Hatte ich ja richtig geschätzt mit 88%. Eine pure Auflistung von Pro/Kontra finde ich allerdings lieblos für einen Test. Ich hoffe mal, da wird noch was nachgereicht und es nur so dahin geklascht weil es heute in den Läden steht.





> Den ausführlichen Test zu Two Worlds 2 lesen Sie in der kommenden PC Games 12/10.



In 40h knapp 2mal durchgespielt? Warum steht das nicht auf der Kontra-Seite? 20h für ein so gelobtes Spiel mit ach so tollen und abwechslungsreichen Quest sind einfach zu wenig...

Ansonsten hört sichs ja nicht schlecht an. Wenn ich mit FNV fertig bin (noch 2-3 durchspielen  ) dann werd ichs mir vielleicht auch zulegen


----------



## N7ghty (9. November 2010)

PhFlYeR schrieb:


> Das sind ja mal die dümmsten Contra-Punkte die ich seit langem lesen durfte...


   Und wieso, bitte? Vielleicht ist der Contra Punkt mit dem Reiten/Segeln etwas unnötig, aber find ich nicht schlimm, ansonsten sind fehlender Bedienkomfort und Balancingprobleme schon zwei Punkte, die ich wichtig finde, sie zu erwähnen


----------



## Morathi (9. November 2010)

PhFlYeR schrieb:


> Das sind ja mal die dümmsten Contra-Punkte die ich seit langem lesen durfte...



Nachdem ich gestern schon die Möglichkeit hatte, ein paar Stunden anzuspielen, muss ich sagen: Nein, eigentlich nicht dumm, sondern ehrlich und treffend, soweit ich das beurteilen kann. Viel Symbole auf der Karte machen das Spielgeschehen tatsächlich etwas unübersichtlich, insbesondere da es keine Legenden gibt (steht zwar alles in der Anleitung, aber trotzdem wäre eine inGame-Erklärung schön gewesen). Was mich sehr schnell und bisher am meisten gestört hat: Die Questauflistung ist grauenhaft. Der Baum versucht zwar, etwas Ordnung zu schaffen, aber dass abgeschlossene Quests nicht aus der Liste ausblendbar sind ist einfach nicht zeitgemäß. Über das Balancing kann ich natürlich noch nichts sagen.

Was mich außerdem etwas stört: Die Welt "flackert", ähnlich wie in der Arcania Demo. Ich weiss allerdings nicht, ob das an meinem Rechner und seinen Einstellungen liegt, oder ob das Spiel einfach so grießelig ist. Es stört auf jeden Fall etwas die Atmosphäre und ist soweit ich gesehen habe auch nicht wirklich zu beheben (zusammen mit der - meiner Meinung nach - zu extremen Tiefenunschärfe).

Die Pro-Punkte dagegen kann ich voll unterstützen, die Welt ist riesig! Das Crafting System ist super intuitiv und macht Spaß und das Magiesystem ist wirklich gut durchdacht. Es lädt wirklich dazu ein, viel auszuprobieren und lässt einem enorm viel Freiheit. So kann man die Magie seinem persönlichen Spielstil komfortabel anpassen. Alles in allem ein sehr schönes Spiel. Wenn sich jetzt noch irgendwie mein Grafik-"Problem" lösen lässt, bin ich absolut zufrieden!


----------



## Flo66R6 (9. November 2010)

Zugegeben, ich bin auch ein wenig irritiert. Ihr schreibt, dass Two Worlds II eine riesige frei begehbare Welt bietet, es gibt eine menge zu entdecken und Nebenquest-Reihen die gut und gerne mal 2 Stunden in Anspruch nehmen. Auf der anderen Seite braucht ihr aber nur 20 Stunden um das Spiel zu beenden? 

Klingt für mich irgendwie widersprüchlich. Ich bin gespannt auf das Spiel (habe es auf dem Schreibtisch vor mir liegen). Mal schauen ob ich widerstehen kann es heute Abend ausgiebig anzuspielen und erst einmal NewVegas in Ruhe zuende spiele, bevor ich mit TwoWorlds beginne. 

Schlimm mit der Qual der Wahl.

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## Vidaro (9. November 2010)

Ich finde es immer wieder amüsant zu lesen das es kleinere bugs gibt, komischerweise nur bei spielen die eigentlich eh fast fehlerfrei sind. Bei Spielen die vor Fehler nur so strotzen liest man hier NIE was über Bugs siehe zb FM2011




> Zugegeben, ich bin auch ein wenig irritiert. Ihr schreibt, dass Two Worlds II eine riesige frei begehbare Welt bietet, es gibt eine menge zu entdecken und Nebenquest-Reihen die gut und gerne mal 2 Stunden in Anspruch nehmen. Auf der anderen Seite braucht ihr aber nur 20 Stunden um das Spiel zu beenden?


Andere Seiten sagen das man rund 18-20 Stunden fürn Hauptstrang braucht und mit nebenquest dauerts nochmal einiges länger


----------



## Chaz0r (9. November 2010)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> Verdammt und in meiner Stadt hab Ich jeden Laden abgeklappert aber keiner hat es da gehabt ! Das ist echt traurig das die noch keine Lieferung bekommen haben ! Zur Info , Ich befinde mich in Plauen , Sachsen !


An meinem Uni Ort bei Media Markt und Telepoint gewesen, kein Two Worlds 2. Dann in meinem Heimatort bei Telepoint und Expert Bening gewesen, auch kein Two Worlds 2. Ein Ort weiter gefahren nach Mega Company, auch kein Two Worlds 2.
Keine Ahnung was da los ist.


----------



## Arkadon (9. November 2010)

heeee???? ich war heute in läden in meiner city und keiner wußte was über das game O.o ich will zocken!!!!!!!^^ kann doch nich sein.ua im herfag/expert.100000 mio call of duty da aber von 2w2 keine spur die wissen nichmal wann sie es bekommen


----------



## Sancezz1 (9. November 2010)

Ich glaub das die Angabe mit den "40 Stunden und knapp 2 mal durchgespielt" etwas ungünstig formuliert ist. Kann mir durchaus vorstellen, das es so gemeint war, das sie jeden der beiden durchgänge des Spiels in jeweils 40 Stunden durchgespielt haben. Das würde sich dann mit der Aussage von Vidaro decken, das man ca 20 Stunden nur für die ganzen Hauptquest braucht, also ohne die ganzen Nebenquest´s


----------



## Tut_Ench (9. November 2010)

Hat das Spiel nicht auch einen ziemlich umfangreichen MP-Part mit Dorf aufbauen und sowas?
Oder bin ich da fehlinformiert?


----------



## Morathi (9. November 2010)

Tut_Ench schrieb:


> Hat das Spiel nicht auch einen ziemlich umfangreichen MP-Part mit Dorf aufbauen und sowas?
> Oder bin ich da fehlinformiert?



Ich habe die verschiedenen MP-Modi noch nicht ausprobiert, aber in der Tat beinhaltet einer von diesen, dass man ein eigenes Dorf bauen, pflegen und beschützen muss. Weiters gibt es noch das klassische Deathmatch, eine Kristallhatz, in der zwei Teams gegeneinander antreten, eine Koop-Kampagne mit 7 Kapiteln und einen Duellmodus (1 vs 1).


----------



## hawkytonk (9. November 2010)

Kleine Anmerkung an die Redaktion: "afrikanisch-orientalisch" ist wie die Bezeichnung "weißer Schimmel" - also doppelt gemoppelt.    

Alles jenseits den 'Okzidents' (Abendland) - also Europa + (heutzutage) Nord-Amerika - wird als 'Orient' (Morgenland) bezeichnet, da es von unseren Gestaden aus im Osten liegt (wo ja die Sonne aufgeht).

Passender wäre von "Orient" oder "Vorderer Orient" zu sprechen, da man darunter den nord-afrikanischen Raum, angrenzend oder nahe dem Mittelmeer (Ägypten, Jordanien, Türkei, Syrien und Irak) versteht. ...und ein Teil von Libyen und Algerien gehört auch dazu. "West-orientalisch" geht auch.
Wenn ihr etwa von einem chinesichem oder japanischen Stil reden wolltet, wäre dieser dann allgemein als ost- bzw. mittel-asiatisch zu bezeichnen - oder ost-orientalisch.


----------



## Alexey1978 (9. November 2010)

Tja zum Kauf im Laden kann ich nur sagen "Es Lebe die Amazone!"    

Ich hab den Titel gestern gegen 12 uhr bekommen und konnte nach Feierabend schon mal reinspielen. Was mir störend aufgefallen ist, das die im Handbuch erwähnten Einstellungen der Grafik bei mir in den entsprechenden Optionen nicht aufgetaucht sind. Genau wie ich das automatische Speichern und andere Einstellungen nicht finden kann. (und ja ich habe gründlich geguckt und das ist auch nicht mein erstes Spiel der Art).
Desweiteren hatte ich ein paar kurze Musik-Aussetzer wo mitten im Stück auf einmal Ruhe war und teilweise erst 30-40 Sekunden später wieder Musik erklang. Und nein das war nicht das "normale" Ende eines Songs sondern völlig rausgerissen teils sogar mit einem Geräusch das sich ähnlich dem Scratchen einer Platte angehört hat...
Ich hoffe, das das nicht öfter vorkommt. 

Was ich als Negativpunkt auch klar bestätigen kann, sind die nicht erklärten Symbole des Inventars bei den einzelnen Gegenständen. Manches davon ist zwar selbsterklärend wie ein Symbol das ein kleines "Gewicht" darstellt wie es auf sehr alten Waagen eingesetzt wird um andere Dinge abzuwiegen. Andere wiederum wie der Goldene Stern sagen mir überhaupt nichts und es steht weder im Handbuch noch ist es Ingame bisher auffindbar gewesen, was dieses Symbol zu bedeuten hat. Das ist etwas Schade vor allem, da sie den Release ein paar Mal verschoben haben.   

Aber im Grunde ist das "meckern auf hohem Niveau". Sollte ich keine größeren Bugs finden, wird hoffenltich der erste Patch alle offenen Punkte beseitigen.

Alles in Allem sind meine Erwartungen aber nach der kurzen Anspielzeit die ich bisher hatte erfüllt worden. Die Kämpfe sind dynamischer, das Crafting System ist wirklich einfach und übersichtlich und die Magie sieht auch interessant aus, auch wenn ich den Weg des Magiers wohl erst beim 2. durchspielen gehen werde. Beim ersten Mal setze ich klar auf Nahkampf und etwas Fernkampf per Bogen.

Wenn die wenigen Kritikpunkte noch per Patch ausgebessert werden, dann gehört Two Worlds II meiner Meinung nach auf jeden Fall zu den Top Anwärtern des Titels "Bestes Rollenspiel 2010".


----------



## Cabeleira (9. November 2010)

Alexey1978 schrieb:


> Ich hab den Titel gestern gegen 12 uhr bekommen und konnte nach Feierabend schon mal reinspielen. Was mir störend aufgefallen ist, das die im Handbuch erwähnten Einstellungen der Grafik bei mir in den entsprechenden Optionen nicht aufgetaucht sind. Genau wie ich das automatische Speichern und andere Einstellungen nicht finden kann. (und ja ich habe gründlich geguckt und das ist auch nicht mein erstes Spiel der Art).


Die Grafikeinstellungen sind sehr wohl vorhanden. Es gibt da so einen komisch aussehenden, ziemlich breiten Pfeil, der dich in dem Menü nach unten scrollen lässt. Optional geht auch Mausrad. Ich musste auch ein wenig suchen.

Mal ne andere Frage:

Blieb die Vision der Prophezeiung, die einem Cassahra (das Orakel) im Prolog übermittelt, bei euch auch einfach schwarz? Also der Bildschirm? Ich konnte da nix sehen. Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand sagen könnte, was ich da verpasst hab!


----------



## Peerman (9. November 2010)

Habt ihr auch den MP getestet?


----------



## Spassbremse (9. November 2010)

Alexey1978 schrieb:


> Was ich als Negativpunkt auch klar bestätigen kann, sind die nicht erklärten Symbole des Inventars bei den einzelnen Gegenständen. Manches davon ist zwar selbsterklärend wie ein Symbol das ein kleines "Gewicht" darstellt wie es auf sehr alten Waagen eingesetzt wird um andere Dinge abzuwiegen. Andere wiederum wie der Goldene Stern sagen mir überhaupt nichts und es steht weder im Handbuch noch ist es Ingame bisher auffindbar gewesen, was dieses Symbol zu bedeuten hat. Das ist etwas Schade vor allem, da sie den Release ein paar Mal verschoben haben.


Das hat mich auch schon gestört, aber ich glaube, ich habe mittlerweile die Symbole "entschlüsselt":

Die meisten sind ja tatsächlich selbsterklärend, Schadenstyp (bei Waffen) bzw. Schadensschutz (bei Rüstungen), dann z.B. Waffenreichweite, -geschwindigkeit, etc.

Über den Stern habe ich allerdings auch lange gerätselt, aber ich denke, er gibt einfach nur den Level des Objekts an (zumindest wird eine Stufe addiert, wenn man das Objekt verbessert). Es gibt wahrscheinlich auch unterschiedliche Qualitätsstufen, so habe ich z.B. auch schon Objekte mit grünfarbigen Sternen.

Aber eine exakte Aufschlüsselung im Handbuch bzw. ingame wäre schon wünschenswert gewesen.

EDIT: Die Vision blieb bei mir auch "schwarz", ließ sich aber zum Glück problemlos überspringen.
Ich hoffe, dass das bald gepatcht wird.


----------



## Bebuquin (9. November 2010)

Cabeleira schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage:
> 
> Blieb die Vision der Prophezeiung, die einem Cassahra (das Orakel) im Prolog übermittelt, bei euch auch einfach schwarz? Also der Bildschirm? Ich konnte da nix sehen. Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand sagen könnte, was ich da verpasst hab!


Würde mich auch interessieren. Passiert da überhaupt etwas? Ich habe das Spiel da zweimal nach ner Minute oder so durch den Task Manager beendet, weil ich das für einen Absturz gehalten habe.

EDIT: Habe die Vision jetzt im dritten Anlauf doch direkt im Spiel gesehen. Dazu habe ich aber auch direkt alle Dialoge und Videos bei der Prophetin bis da übersprungen.

Wer sich das Video außerhalb des Spiels ansehen will, sollte sich das Video sc_3 im Video Order des "Two World 2"-Verzeichnis ansehen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. November 2010)

Hab grad meine Royal Edition von Hermes gebracht bekommen. Das ist ja mal eine riesen Packung, hrhr....
Die Edition ist echt hammer und hab nur 44,99€ bei Amazon gezahlt  Woanders würde man bei so einem Inhalt sicher 70, 80 Euro  zahlen.
Achja der Soundtrack ist übrigens auch bei der Royal Edition dabei, auch wenn es nicht dabei stand.
Dort ist übrigens auch ein Downloadcode für eine MacVersion dabei. Wer einen Mac hat, kann sich diese Version dann auch noch kostenlos downloaden.

Ich stehe ja total auf solche Collectors Editionen, aber diese Royal Edition hat es echt in sich. Sicher eine der besten Collectors Editionen der letzten Jahre.

Jetzt muss mir noch das Spiel genauso gut gefallen, dann ist alles Bestens


----------



## Seemannsgarn (9. November 2010)

Hab ich das richtig verstanden, in knapp 40 Stunden mit weit verzweigten Nebenquests 2x durchgespielt? Das wäre ja ein Witz in Sachen Umfang...


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. November 2010)

Seemannsgarn schrieb:


> Hab ich das richtig verstanden, in knapp 40 Stunden mit weit verzweigten Nebenquests 2x durchgespielt? Das wäre ja ein Witz in Sachen Umfang...


Vielleicht ist es ja da wie bei Oblivion. Da haben auch manche gesagt, sie hätten es in 20-25 Stunden durchgehabt. Ich hatte da über 80 Stunden gespielt und noch lange nicht alle Quests gemacht.
In einem anderen Test im Internet war bei Two Worlds auch die Rede von 70 Stunden. Keine Ahnung, wer da nun recht hat


----------



## Enisra (9. November 2010)

hmmm
naja
heißt so Durchgespielt da nicht so oft dass das die Storyreihe durchgespielt ist?


----------



## Alexey1978 (9. November 2010)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Hab grad meine Royal Edition von Hermes gebracht bekommen. Das ist ja mal eine riesen Packung, hrhr....
> Die Edition ist echt hammer und hab nur 44,99€ bei Amazon gezahlt  Woanders würde man bei so einem Inhalt sicher 70, 80 Euro  zahlen.
> Achja der Soundtrack ist übrigens auch bei der Royal Edition dabei, auch wenn es nicht dabei stand.
> Dort ist übrigens auch ein Downloadcode für eine MacVersion dabei. Wer einen Mac hat, kann sich diese Version dann auch noch kostenlos downloaden.
> ...


Da war ein Soundtrack bei?    Echt?    

Ist der auf der Bonus DVD mit drauf? Da war ja viel Krimskrams bei vom Mousepad über das Kartenspiel, die Figur der Prophetin, die komische MAC Version Karte, das Artbook...hmm an eine separate CD zumindest kann ich mich nicht erinnern.   

Wäre nett, wenn Du mir sagst, in welcher Form der Soundtrack dabei war.    Danke!


----------



## Alexey1978 (9. November 2010)

Cabeleira schrieb:


> Alexey1978 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich hab den Titel gestern gegen 12 uhr bekommen und konnte nach Feierabend schon mal reinspielen. Was mir störend aufgefallen ist, das die im Handbuch erwähnten Einstellungen der Grafik bei mir in den entsprechenden Optionen nicht aufgetaucht sind. Genau wie ich das automatische Speichern und andere Einstellungen nicht finden kann. (und ja ich habe gründlich geguckt und das ist auch nicht mein erstes Spiel der Art).
> ...


Danke für die Info, ich werde es mal ausprobieren...wobei ich schon fast hoffe, das ich den Pfeil nicht übersehen habe.  Das wäre mir doch sonst eher etwas peinlich...das übliche runterscrollen per Mausrad hatte ich versucht.    

Das mit der Vision ist mir gar nicht so aufgefallen, da es bei mir eher wie ein kurzer "Blitz" kurz weiß wurde und dann sofort der Dialog weiterging. Ich hab mich allerdings schon etwas gewundert, dass sie über die Vision dann so gesprochen haben, als ob man sie gesehen hätte. Gut zu wissen, das man da eigentlich ein Video sehen sollte.      Tja da hat das längere warten auf den Release wohl doch nicht ganz ausgereicht um es möglichst fehlerfrei zu haben.


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. November 2010)

Alexey1978 schrieb:


> Shadow_Man schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hab grad meine Royal Edition von Hermes gebracht bekommen. Das ist ja mal eine riesen Packung, hrhr....
> ...


Jep, der ist auf der Royal Edition Bonus DVD drauf. Entweder per Autostart ins Menü gehen, oder unter TWII Bonus -> Sound gucken. Da sind die Lieder als MP3 und als WAV dabei.


----------



## onkelotto (9. November 2010)

Seemannsgarn schrieb:


> Hab ich das richtig verstanden, in knapp 40 Stunden mit weit verzweigten Nebenquests 2x durchgespielt? Das wäre ja ein Witz in Sachen Umfang...


Nein , glaube büdde nicht alles was Dir die Gamezeitschriften erzählen .
Gestern habe ich zb. auf Gamestar.de ein 40 min. Video gesehen wo der Redakteur Michael Trier
die Steuerung der Pferde kritisiert hat . Dabei ist er einfach nur noch nicht dahinter gekommen *!wie! 
*die Steuerung funktioniert . Bei mir funtzt die Steuerung mit dem Gaul aber sowas von geschmeidig .

Nun zu dem Umfang (spielstunden) .
Selbstverständlich hat Two Worlds 2 *mind.* +100 Std . Spielumfang . Ich zocke jetzt ca 14 Std . und bin immer noch auf der ersten Insel .
Die Redi`s von den Gamerzeitschriften brezeln doch nur durch`s Game durch , oder glaubst Du die machen jeder Truhe auf - und erforschen die virtuelle Welt .


Jetzt zum Testurteil von PCGAMES ;

PCGAMES : " Wir vergeben *sehr gute *88 Prozent an Two Worlds 2 " .

88 Prozent bleiben 88 Prozent - da nutzt auch das "sehr gute " blablub nichts .
Der Publisher hätte sich sicherlich mehr über " beschissene" 92 % gefreut , ganz so wie ihr das immer
beim WoW-Crap macht .

So , jetzt steinigt mich - aber so ist es nunmal .


----------



## chris110488 (9. November 2010)

Eine ganz wichtige Frage habe ich: 

Respawnen Gegner oder sind die für immer weg, wie bei Gothic?


----------



## BigLuke (9. November 2010)

Echt gigantisches Spiel, man hätte sicher vor 2 Monaten nicht geglaubt das der 2. Teil wirklich so gut wird, da hat mich der Entwickler echt überrecht und ich denke das Spiel ist seinen Preis wirklich wert


----------



## Killer0074ME (9. November 2010)

Also die Royal Edition ist echt hammer, bis jetzt die beste Collectors Version die ich je hatte. Schöne Verpackung und geiler Inhalt...

Hab des Spiel jetzt erst ne Stunde angezockt, aber bin echt überrascht, spielt sich sehr geschmeidig und macht richtig Spaß


----------



## thefirstsonnyblack (9. November 2010)

ein sehr gut mit 88%    irgenwie ein Widerspruch 

na Hauptsache das neue COD bekommt wiedermal mit nicht vorhandener KI 90%   

ne, Tests und Kritiker sind einfach lächerlich...

Leute überlegt mal, eine Firma pumpt 50millionen in ein Spiel, die währen doch blöd wenn man nicht noch nen dreistelligen Betrag übrig hat um Kritiker zu Bestechen   

anders kann man sich die Urteile nicht erklären...


----------



## BigLuke (9. November 2010)

@thefirstsonnyblack Also ich denke nicht das ein 42-Mitarbeiter (Wikipedia) Entwicklerstudio wie Reality Pump 50 Millionen für ein Spiel ausgibt und auch nicht was das Spiel mit COD zu tun hat, Gegner eliminieren? 

Das einzige "sehr gut" kommt im Test vor mit: "sehr gute Quests" und "Sehr gute Vertonung".
Das sind Elemente der Tests und nicht nur die 2 Elemente wirken sich auf Endwertung aus, darauf wärst du aber von selbst nicht gekommen? 
Außerdem sind 88% für mich sehr gut 

Ich denke deine Verschwörungstheorien sind jetzt wiederlegt, ein Buch über korrupte Spieletester wirst du jetzt wohl nicht mehr schreiben können... ^^


----------



## thefirstsonnyblack (9. November 2010)

BigLuke schrieb:


> @thefirstsonnyblack Also ich denke nicht das ein 42-Mitarbeiter (Wikipedia) Entwicklerstudio wie Reality Pump 50 Millionen für ein Spiel ausgibt und auch nicht was das Spiel mit COD zu tun hat, Gegner eliminieren?
> 
> Das einzige "sehr gut" kommt im Test vor mit: "sehr gute Quests" und "Sehr gute Vertonung".
> Das sind Elemente der Tests und nicht nur die 2 Elemente wirken sich auf Endwertung aus, darauf wärst du aber von selbst nicht gekommen?
> ...


   Ich meine ein Two World 2 ist um längen besser und umfangreicher als das immer gleiche COD. Aber TW2 bekommt Abzug für Fehler wie im Artikel beschrieben. So wie andere Titel auch 

Ein Mega-Multimillionen teures COD bekommt für die immer gleichen Fehler zb. heftige KI aussetzer keine Abzüge und heimst immer brav seine 90 % ein. Schon komisch


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (9. November 2010)

88 %, das ist deutlich mehr als ich vermutet hatte. Was aber sicher auch an dem überbewerteten und im direkten Vergleich stehenden Arcania liegt - hierzu musste ein deutlicher Abstand bestehen. Dennoch liegen die 88 sicher auch an eigenen Stärken des Titels. 
Fest stehen dürfte mittlerweile folgendes: Im Vergleich zum Vorgänger hat 2 W 2 wirklich zugelegt. Wahrscheinlich ist das letzte CRPG des Jahres sogar das beste, noch knapp vor Fallout 3:NV und ME 2. Gratulation an den Osten Europas, sie haben mittlerweile die "alten" Bioware, Bethesda und Obsidian eingeholt !


----------



## Morathi (9. November 2010)

thefirstsonnyblack schrieb:


> Ich meine ein Two World 2 ist um längen besser und umfangreicher als das immer gleiche COD.


Was sich manche immer wieder rausnehmen...wie dreist kann man sein, so eine Behauptung aufzustellen, ohne beide Spiele gespielt zu haben, und selbst dann sowas stehen zu lassen ohne die Einschränkung, dass es nur die eigene Meinung ist?

Überleg lieber zweimal, was du schreibst (und ich hab mit 2w2 geholt, kein CoD).


----------



## Neawoulf (9. November 2010)

Von dem, was ich bisher vom Spiel gesehen habe würde ich persönlich 85% geben, die 88% sind aber auch völlig ok, wie ich finde.

Schwächen hat das Spiel meiner Meinung nach vor allem bei der Steuerung, den Menüs und dem Fähigkeitensystem (ich mag es halt, wenn man einfach für alle Fähigkeiten und Charakterwerte ein 1 bis 100 System hat).

Gut gefallen mir die Story (bisher), die Dialoge und die Grafik (auch wenn einige Figuren schöner sein könnten).

Ich muss allerdings dazusagen, dass ich noch nicht allzu weit bin (ich muss jetzt ein Schiffslogbuch für einen der Orks finden). Eventuell könnte sich meine Meinung im Laufe des Spiels noch verbessern, wenn ich mich an die Schwächen (Steuerung, Menüs und Fähigkeitensystem) gewöhnt habe. 

Eine Wertung von über 90% würde bei mir allerdings nicht rauskommen, da ich bin 100%ig sicher bin, dass das Spiel meine Alltime-Favoriten (Gothic 1 und 2, TES3 Morrowind und The Witcher) nicht toppen kann. Gruppenrollenspiele (Ultima 7, Baldurs Gate usw.) zähle ich mal nicht mit auf, da das für mich noch wieder ein komplett anderes Genre ist.


----------



## Krampfkeks (9. November 2010)

Also noch ein paar Monate auf patches/mods warten und das Spiel ist super (:
aber Q1 2011 kommen so viele hits D:

jedenfalls guter Test, überraschend  gutes Spiel - freu mich drauf


----------



## WeberSebastian (9. November 2010)

Zum Thema Spielzeit: Die lässt sich leider schlecht einschätzen. Der interne Counter zählt zwar Spielstunden, aber nach meinem Empfinden nicht die tatsächlichen, den teilweise zeigte er mir nach einem 8-Stunden-Spieltag nur geschätzte zwei bis drei Stunden Fortschritt an. Deshalb steht im Text auch mind. 40 Stunden, denn das ist das, was zusammengezählt angezeigt wurde. Wirkliche Spielzeit ist vermutlich deutlich mehr.

Und die Unterstellung, ich wäre einfach durchgerannt: Die größte der Inseln (die afrikanische) habe ich komplett durchgespielt, bis auf vielleicht zwei Quests und auch sonst habe ich sicherlich 75 Prozent der Nebenquests gespielt.


----------



## john1231 (9. November 2010)

"Im späteren Spielverlauf allerdings fällt die Magier-Klasse zu mächtig aus und tötet so manchen Bossgegner mit nur einem Zauber. "

genau das hat mich bei TW1 am meisten gestört - als magier war nach relativ kurzer zeit überhaupt keine herausforderung mehr da, dies hat mich so geärgert, dass ich zum spielen aufgehört habe (welchen sinn macht das spielen wenn alles tot umfällt sobald es mich sieht?) finde ich jetzt sehr, sehr schade dass sie das balancing schon wieder nicht hinbekommen haben! macht das spiel für mich unbrauchbar..
echt blöd, wollte es mir holen - danke für die warnung PCgames, werds jetzt wahrscheinlich nicht mehr kaufen..


----------



## Bebuquin (9. November 2010)

john1231 schrieb:


> "Im späteren Spielverlauf allerdings fällt die Magier-Klasse zu mächtig aus und tötet so manchen Bossgegner mit nur einem Zauber. "
> 
> genau das hat mich bei TW1 am meisten gestört - als magier war nach relativ kurzer zeit überhaupt keine herausforderung mehr da, dies hat mich so geärgert, dass ich zum spielen aufgehört habe (welchen sinn macht das spielen wenn alles tot umfällt sobald es mich sieht?) finde ich jetzt sehr, sehr schade dass sie das balancing schon wieder nicht hinbekommen haben! macht das spiel für mich unbrauchbar..
> echt blöd, wollte es mir holen - danke für die warnung PCgames, werds jetzt wahrscheinlich nicht mehr kaufen..


Hmmm... mir ist das lieber so, als wenn man wie in gewissen Konkurrenztiteln gefühlt das halbe Spiel durchspielen muss, bevor man überhaupt ein Magier wird und dann auch noch nichtmal so etwas wie Manaregeneration hat...

Bisher nach knapp 3 Stunden bin ich zumindest sehr begeistert. Als Magier macht es jetzt schon Spaß. Zwar muss man bei einigen Gegnern wirklich weglaufen und eine Hit n Run Taktik anwenden. Aber wenn man dafür in Aussicht gestellt bekommt, später ein wirklich mächtiger Magier (wie sich das für mein Rollenspielverständnis gehört) zu werden, nehme ich sowas gerne in Kauf.

Einziger Wermutstropfen: Man sieht bei den Magierhüten leider nicht die Haare. Dabei habe ich mir die ganze Zeit bei der Charaktererstellung überlegt, mit welcher Frisur so ein Hut am besten aussehen würde.


----------



## Heldon (9. November 2010)

Ich hab nur einen Rat: probiert es aus. Nach ca. 4 Stunden bin ich sehr begeistert von dem Spiel - so viel wird richtig gemacht, was bei open world spielen fehlt. Arcania und Risen waren für mich persönlich Enttäuschungen (Arcania ist kein gutes Spiel, und Risen ist einfach zu un-episch, ein läppischer Minikonflikt zwischen zwei Gruppen auf einer kleinen Insel...), Two Worlds 1 habe ich gemocht aber nicht geliebt.

Das Game ist gescheit inszeniert (nicht ganz so gut wie MassEffect) UND open world - diese Kombi gab es bisher nicht in der Qualität.

Ach ja, mein PC ist 2 Jahre alt, die Grafik ist echt gut und sehr sehr flüssig.

Steuerung finde ich annehmbar, aber nicht spektakulär.

Insgesamt wäre es schade, wenn nun ein (typisch deutscher) "Glaubenskrieg" zwischen "Gothic-Fanboys" und "Revoluzzern" ausbrechen würde. Schaut euch einfach das Spiel ohne Vorurteile an, ich denke es wird jedem Fantasy RPG Fan gefallen.


----------



## Psychocandy (9. November 2010)

Habe nun auch die ersten Stunden hinter mich gebracht und bin begeistert. Teil 1 als PC Games-Beischmeisse hab ich ja schon gemocht und durchgespielt aber Teil 2 beeindruckt mich echt schwer. Sehr schicke Grafik, klasse Soundtrack, Sprecher auf Spielfim-Niveau und ein wahnsinniger Spielfluß. Außerdem muß ich zugeben (hingegen meinen RPG-Gewohnheiten), dass man das Spiel sehr relaxt am PC mit einem Xbox360-Gamepad zocken kann: Füße hoch, Bier auf und Das Spiel geniessen. Klasse!!!
Dragon Age Origins war mein Highlight 2009, Two Worlds 2 ist es wohl 2010. *Top*


----------



## onkelotto (10. November 2010)

WeberSebastian schrieb:


> Zum Thema Spielzeit: Die lässt sich leider schlecht einschätzen. Der interne Counter zählt zwar Spielstunden, aber nach meinem Empfinden nicht die tatsächlichen, den teilweise zeigte er mir nach einem 8-Stunden-Spieltag nur geschätzte zwei bis drei Stunden Fortschritt an. Deshalb steht im Text auch mind. 40 Stunden, denn das ist das, was zusammengezählt angezeigt wurde. Wirkliche Spielzeit ist vermutlich deutlich mehr.
> 
> Und die Unterstellung, ich wäre einfach durchgerannt: Die größte der Inseln (die afrikanische) habe ich komplett durchgespielt, bis auf vielleicht zwei Quests und auch sonst habe ich sicherlich 75 Prozent der Nebenquests gespielt.


 :   Oki , dann büdde ich Dich hiermit mehrmals um verzeihung


----------



## cosmo76 (10. November 2010)

Zum Thema "Magier wird später zu stark": Bezieht sich dass auf den mittleren Schwierigkeitsgrad? Gibt es überhaubt verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsgrade?
Ansonsten wundere ich mich, dass das Spiel in den USA erst mitte Februar erscheint, um es zu perfektionieren (laut Entwickler). Europäische Spieler als Betatester?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (10. November 2010)

An sich macht das Spiel enorm viel Spaß. Mittlerweile ist der Protagonist stärker und hat es gegen den ein oder anderen Gegner deutlich leichter, während er bei anderen noch besser die Beine in die Hand nimmt und laufen muss, was das Zeug hält. 

Das Pferd kommt allerdings auch bei mir nicht ohne Kritik davon. Zwar komme ich mit der Steuerung an sich klar, wundere mich aber, ob ich irgendwas übersehen habe, oder ob es tatsächlich so ist, dass die Funktion zum Herrufen des Gauls von eher niedrigem Nutzen ist, denn bei mir funktioniert das nur, wenn das Pferd eh gerade mal ein paar Meter weit entfernt ist.
Das mag zwar irgendwie realistisch sein, durch Assassin's Creed (und RDR) bin ich da aber einfach etwas verwöhnt, denn dort gefielen mir nicht nur die Animationen besser, sondern Altairs/ Ezios Pferd folgte jenen über kurze Wege und war zudem jederzeit per Tastendruck vor Ort.
So parke ich in TW2 das Tier irgendwo, wo ich mir einigermaßen merken kann, an welcher Stelle es steht und nutze beinahe ausschließlich den Teleporter.

Aber das ist wirklich nur ein kleiner Kritikpunkt, allein das Magie- und Alchemiesystem macht das wieder wett, von der Synchro etc. gar nicht zu reden.
Wenn das Inventar nicht immer so schnell voll wäre...


----------



## umg1 (10. November 2010)

Ich frage mich, warum  der Kopierschutz im Test nicht erwähnt wird. Nur drei verfügbare Aktivierungen mit anschliessender Notwendigkeit, nach weiteren Aktivierungen per 0900er-Nummer oder Email betteln zu müssen - das geht einfach gar nicht. Soll heissen: Spiel wird NICHT gekauft! Schade, denn ich hätte den Entwicklern gerne Geld für ihre Leistung zukommen lassen...


----------



## Spassbremse (10. November 2010)

Bei mir hat sich mittlerweile nach knapp 8 Stunden extreme Ernüchterung breit gemacht.

Mir gefällt's gar nicht mehr, bin regelrecht angeödet. Die Quests sind an sich recht nett gemacht, die Dialoge (meistens) recht unterhaltsam, aber mit dem eigentlichen Spieldesign werde ich nicht wirklich warm, dazu sind imho zu viele Atmosphärekiller vorhanden.

Während ich die Flucht aus dem Kerker am Anfang noch extrem spannend inszeniert fand und die "Tutorialinsel" inklusive der tollen Orkfeste auch noch genossen habe, ist die Luft mittlerweile raus, nachdem ich diverse Quests in Hatmandor erledigt habe: 
Mich ödet die Savanne an, genauso wie das Städtedesign, das mich frappierend an Assassin's Creed erinnert. 
Das Kampfsystem ist (für mich) ebenfalls viel zu stumpfsinnig, es reicht, die Gegner schnell tot zu klicken.
Dazu reißen mich die inflationär verteilten Schreine ebenfalls aus der Immersion - ich reite durch die Savanne, und überall leuchtet es blau, grün, rot und violett...

Ja, das sind alles Kleinigkeiten, aber zusammen mit dem in meinem Augen extrem schlecht designten Inventar / Charakter"blatt" summiert es sich zu einer Enttäuschung für mich.

Ja, ich weiß, ich bin ein ziemlich anspruchsvoller Spieler und Two Worlds 2 ist sicherlich kein schlechtes Spiel, sondern weist sogar jede Menge Potential auf. Aber leider will der Funke bei mir nicht überspringen bzw. der erste Zündfunke ist bei mir erloschen.


----------



## Heldon (11. November 2010)

umg1 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, warum  der Kopierschutz im Test nicht erwähnt wird. Nur drei verfügbare Aktivierungen mit anschliessender Notwendigkeit, nach weiteren Aktivierungen per 0900er-Nummer oder Email betteln zu müssen - das geht einfach gar nicht. Soll heissen: Spiel wird NICHT gekauft! Schade, denn ich hätte den Entwicklern gerne Geld für ihre Leistung zukommen lassen...


Hmmm, ich rieche einen Anti-Kopierschutz-Fanatiker! 

Eine Frage an Dich und an alle anderen die das kritisieren: wie oft ist es in Deinem Spielerleben schon vorgekommen, dass Du ein Spiel öfter als auf drei verschiedenen PCs genutzt hast?

Ich zocke seit gut 20 Jahren, und es kam noch kein einiziges mal vor. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das wirklich ein Problem ist. Hört sich für mich verdächtig nach der üblichen Forderung nach nicht-legaler, aber auch nicht-verfolgbarer Raubkopiermöglichkeit an. Dazu sage ich nur: ich hab den Amiga sozusagen live untergehen sehen als er technisch besser war als jeder PC ... und das lag NUR an den Raubkopien. 

Also besser so eine Beschränkung als ein Kopierschutz der mein halbes System lahmlegt, gabs ja auch schon... ganz ohne Kopierschutz wird es nicht mehr gehen, und das ist auch richtig und fair.


----------



## Rabowke (11. November 2010)

Heldon schrieb:


> Hmmm, ich rieche einen Anti-Kopierschutz-Fanatiker!
> 
> Eine Frage an Dich und an alle anderen die das kritisieren: wie oft ist es in Deinem Spielerleben schon vorgekommen, dass Du ein Spiel öfter als auf drei verschiedenen PCs genutzt hast?


Das hat meiner Meinung nach nichts mit Fanatiker zutun, ein Hinweis bezüglich dem verwendeten Kopierschutz + Begrenzungen der Aktivierung kann man ruhig erwähnen, muss ( und sollte ) ja nicht in die Wertung einfließen.

Es geht hier einfach ums Prinzip, jeder sollte selber entscheiden können, welche Limitierungen er sich aufbürden lassen möchte.

Ich hab z.B. auch kein Problem damit, mir Spiele zu kaufen die ein Aktivierungslimit haben ... z.B. Sacred 2. Allerdings greife ich bei Multiplattformtiteln zur 360, weil ich die Spiele verleihen und verkaufen könnte, wobei ich "Sammler" bin. Sammler klingt hochtrabend, ich kauf mir alle paar Monate mal ein Spiel & das meistens für max. 20 Pfund.



> Also besser so eine Beschränkung als ein Kopierschutz der mein halbes System lahmlegt, gabs ja auch schon... ganz ohne Kopierschutz wird es nicht mehr gehen, und das ist auch richtig und fair.


   
Ich geb dir Recht, ohne gehts leider nicht mehr ... nur ist das weder richtig noch fair. Ganz und garnicht.


----------



## Arkadon (11. November 2010)

ich finde das game hammer  da kann ich nur lachen wenn einer/mehrere das spiel nur wegen dem Kopierschutz nicht kaufen.
Das ist ja ein richtiger Trend geworden in den letzten Jahren dieses rumgeheule.
Normallerweise bekommt man doch davon garnix mit...Spiel installieren--key eingeben und fertig OHHH MEIN GOTT WIE SCHLIMM O.O...Selbst bei steam is das kein ding.Der einzigste Unterschied ist da das ich das Game nicht mit autorun oder setup.exe installiere sondern mit der Steam.exe auf der DvD.
Das würde vielleicht Leute stören die es uppen und zum download bereitstellen aber den normalo Zocker...
Für manche ist es bestimmt schon zuviel seine Daten bei der Anmeldung zB. im Battlenet oder irgenwelcher Foren Preis zu geben OH DIE WOLLEN MICH AUSSPIONIEREN...ich sehe schon überall die Richt Mikrofone 
Also da komm ich nicht ganz mit...


----------



## Arkadon (11. November 2010)

ein Limit is natürlich keine schöne Sache auch weiß ich nicht wie es ist bei steam Games mit zB. Community Patches ob die dann überhaupt gehn...Wenn nicht wäre das keine Gute Sache aber sonst juckt mich der KS überhauot net.


----------



## Rabowke (11. November 2010)

Arkadon schrieb:


> Also da komm ich nicht ganz mit...


   
... merkt man.


----------



## Asayur (11. November 2010)

Rabowke schrieb:


> > Also besser so eine Beschränkung als ein Kopierschutz der mein halbes System lahmlegt, gabs ja auch schon... ganz ohne Kopierschutz wird es nicht mehr gehen, und das ist auch richtig und fair.
> 
> 
> Ich geb dir Recht, ohne gehts leider nicht mehr ... nur ist das weder richtig noch fair. Ganz und garnicht.


Na klar ist das richtig und fair, solange manche meinen, man könne sich die Arbeit anderer umsonst holen, ist jeder Kopierschutz richtig und fair, oder erachtest es du als "richtig und fair" wenn jemand dein Auto klaut und du auch noch auf den Deckel kriegst, wenn du das verhindern zu versuchst?


----------



## Alexey1978 (11. November 2010)

umg1 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, warum  der Kopierschutz im Test nicht erwähnt wird. Nur drei verfügbare Aktivierungen mit anschliessender Notwendigkeit, nach weiteren Aktivierungen per 0900er-Nummer oder Email betteln zu müssen - das geht einfach gar nicht. Soll heissen: Spiel wird NICHT gekauft! Schade, denn ich hätte den Entwicklern gerne Geld für ihre Leistung zukommen lassen...


Also ich habe mal eine Email an den Support von Zuxxez geschrieben mit der Bitte mal zu klären ob deren Aktivierungs-System ähnlich wie bei Securom läuft. Sollte das so sein, kann man, in dem man das Spiel ordnungsgemäß per Systemsteuerung deinstalliert den Zähler wieder um 1 hoch setzen (eine bestehende Internetverbindung vorausgesetzt).

Will heißen, solange ihr Euch nicht 3 Mal hintereinander das komplette Windows so "zerschießt" das man das Spiel nicht mehr deinstallieren kann, gibt es eigentlich kein Problem mit den 3 Installationen.    

Sollte sich heraus stellen, das es wirklich "nur" 3 Mal aktivierbar ist per Internet und bei einer neuen Grafikkarte "schon" eine erneute Aktivierung nötig wird, ist das in der Tat sehr dreist vom Hersteller. Klar lässt es sich dann noch per Telefon aktivieren aber wie lange / wie oft ist da die Frage. Ich habe zum Beispiel einen Post gelesen, bei dem ein User angeblich seinen Teil 1 nicht mehr per Telefon aktiviert bekommt und ihn wie er sagt nur noch als "Untersetzer" einsetzen kann. Ob dieser Post der Wahrheit entspricht kann ich nicht sagen. 

Ich bin aber der Meinung, das ein Kopierschutz den ehrlichen Käufer nicht zu stark einschränken sollte, sonst hat er sein Ziel verfehlt.    

Allerdings ist sich auch Zuxxez wohl bewußt, das es durchaus zu Problemen kommen kann. In deren Forum, haben sie daher ein paar Moderatoren die dort recht aktiv sind, Zugriff auf den Aktivierungs-Server gegeben. Das heißt wenn ihr denen die bei der Registrierung angegebene Email und Eure Seriennummer per "Private Message" PM schickt, dann setzen die Jungs die Aktivierung schnell und unbürokratisch auf 0 zurück und es geht wieder 3 mal über das Internet.    
Jedenfalls haben sie es bei Teil 1 so gemacht und ich denke daher das sie es auch bei Teil 2 so machen / können werden. Hier der link zum entsprechenden  Thread .

Ich hoffe, das ich den Skeptikern unter Euch und denen die Probleme mit der Aktivierung haben, damit helfen konnte.    

Gruß,

Alexander


----------



## Rabowke (11. November 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Rabowke schrieb:
> 
> 
> > > Also besser so eine Beschränkung als ein Kopierschutz der mein halbes System lahmlegt, gabs ja auch schon... ganz ohne Kopierschutz wird es nicht mehr gehen, und das ist auch richtig und fair.
> ...


   
Meinen Text und den Smilie hast du gelesen und auch verstanden? 

Wieso ist es fair, das mir als Verbraucher ein Weiterverkauf erschwert bzw. aktuell unmöglich gemacht wird? Wieso darf ich meine Spiele nicht so wie früher an meine Kumpels verleihen, ohne mir Sorgen um meine Aktivierungen machen zu müssen?

Das nennst du fair? Ernsthaft? 

Ich sagte, dass ich es nachvollziehen kann *warum* KS Systeme implementiert werden, nur ich muss es noch lange nicht fair finden.


----------



## darthscherge (11. November 2010)

Ihr habt Probleme.......Ich würde es auch gerne spielen (Pc), ist bis jetzt in Mönchengladbach nicht zu bekommen, weder in den 2 Saturnmärkten noch bei MediaM. noch bei Gamestop  (Vö 9.11).......gestern telefonische Rückfrage bei Topware "Da haben die evtl. nicht rechtzeitig bestellt"


----------



## Alexey1978 (11. November 2010)

darthscherge schrieb:


> Ihr habt Probleme.......Ich würde es auch gerne spielen (Pc), ist bis jetzt in Mönchengladbach nicht zu bekommen, weder in den 2 Saturnmärkten noch bei MediaM. noch bei Gamestop  (Vö 9.11).......gestern telefonische Rückfrage bei Topware "Da haben die evtl. nicht rechtzeitig bestellt"


Ohne jetzt den lokalen Läden die Kunden abgraben zu wollen, kann ich nur sagen, wer so einen Titel nicht rechtzeitig bestellt um es verkaufen zu können ist selbst Schuld.

Tipp an Dich, bestelle es online bei dem Spieleshop Deiner Wahl oder wie ich bei der Amazone.    

Die liefern fix aus. Wenn es dort "auf Lager" liegt,  bekommst Du den Titel, wenn Du heute (11.11.2010) noch bestellt bestimmt morgen oder spätestens Samstag zugestellt. Da würde ich fast drauf wetten. Die liefern nämlich sehr zügig. Ich hatte die Royal Edition vorbestellt und sie schon am 8.11.2010 um 12 Uhr in Händen. Gut ich saß da noch im Büro und konnte nicht zocken aber nach Feierabend ging´s dann los.    

Games bestelle/kaufe ich nur noch online und nicht mehr im "Laden um die Ecke", da ich zum einen eh oft Importversionen kaufe und die eben nicht in den meisten Läden zu finden sind und zum anderen, weil die auch fast immer pünktlich zum Release das Spiel ausliefern. Ausnahme war jetzt Black Ops (AT Version), das bekam ich erst heute...aber bei den Startschwierigkeiten die alle am Release Tag hatten bin ich eher froh darüber, weil es mir eine Menge Stress und Ärger erspart hat und ich heute schon ein paar Lösungen im Netz finde und oder es keine Probleme mehr gibt.


----------



## morra1313 (11. November 2010)

hey gruß,ich spiele jetzt seit 2 tagen,von anfänglicher begeisterung ist leider nichts mehr über!die fehler häufen sich.beispiel:jede 15 min.standbild(dauer 1 sek.)spiel stürzt ab!(im 2 std.takt)landschafts grafik erzeugt auf dauer kopfschmerzen!!(dauer flimmern von gras)gegner die untotbar sind.das ganze menüsystem einfach krampf!!! meine hardware:i7/860er-grafik:5870 ati-8mb speicher u.s.windows 7/64bit


----------



## Alexey1978 (11. November 2010)

Habe soeben die Antwort vom Zuxxez Support bekommen, was meine Anfrage bezüglich des Kopierschutz anging.

Hier die primäre Aussage als Zitat:
_"Sie können das Spiel prinzipiell unbegrenzt häufig installieren und 
aktivieren. Der Zähler erhöht sich nur bei einer veränderten Hardware 
bzw. der Verwendung eines anderen Rechners. Ist dieses zum dritten 
Mal geschehen, kann der Zähler problemlos per kurzem Anruf bei der 
Hotline oder einer Mail an den Support wieder auf 0 gesetzt werden. Auch
 bei Two Worlds 1 ist das noch ohne Weiteres möglich."_

Das heißt für mich, solange ich keine großen Hardware Änderungen vornehme, kann ich es auf meinem Rechner so oft installieren und wieder deinstallieren wie ich lustig bin. Ändert man 3 mal größere Bestandteile des Rechners wie zum Beispiel die Grafikkarte, wird je Änderung 1 Mal abgezogen und man muss neu aktivieren. Sind alle 3 Versuche weg, hat man die Option anzurufen, zu mailen oder per PM im Zuxxez Forum die 3 Male wieder zurück gesetzt zu bekommen (siehe Beitrag Nr.57 hier im Thread).  Das ist zwar nicht ideal aber auch nicht unfair finde ich.  

Gruß,

Alexander


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (12. November 2010)

Mittlerweile habe ich einige Stunden im Spiel verbracht und es macht mir weiterhin Spaß, aber ein paar negative Details haben nun doch meine Aufmerksamkeit erregt.

Zum einen schafft es der Held nicht, schnellen Schrittes eine Treppe runterzulaufen, ohne über bestimmte Stufen zu "stolpern" und dies mit einem Grunzer und leichtem Verlust von HP zu quittieren. Ähnlich sieht es aus, wenn er versucht einen Hang hinunter zu laufen.
Das ist dann irritierend, wenn man mal einen längeren Hang oder eine größere Treppe überwinden muss, da es dann mehrfach zu dieser Aktion kommt.

Die Reaktion des Helden ist dann leider auch ähnlich träge, wie die Bewegung seines eher nicht so treuen Gauls (jenen habe ich nun "verloren", weil ich vergessen habe, wo er stand.  ).
Laufe ich zB über die Dächer von Hatmandor, hat das tatsächlich, wie von Spassbremse erwähnt, ein _bisschen_ AC- Flair, bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, an dem ich vor einer Kante abbremsen möchte. 
Wo Altair/ Ezio dort Halt machen würden, läuft der TW2- Held noch ein paar Schritte weiter, obwohl man den Finger schon von der Taste hat, was mitunter einen Absturz zur Folge haben kann.
Das führte zwar bislang noch nicht zum Ingame- Tod, ist aber dennoch befremdlich.

Es gab Zeitpunkte, da habe ich eine Rast- Funktion vermisst; so musste ich mir anders die Nacht um die Ohren schlagen, bis der Basar wieder geöffnet ist.

Aber das hat bei mir nicht dazu geführt, dass ich das Spiel beiseite lege, was höchstens dann der Fall sein wird, wenn AC Brotherhood nächste Woche vom Postboten gebracht wird (und zuvor vielleicht noch wegen Gray Matter... so viele gute Spiele...).

So werde ich denn nun in die Savanne zurückkehren und den Helden noch ein paar Hänge runtergrunzen lassen, um Blümchen für Heiltränke zu sammeln.


----------



## Sarinjio (13. November 2010)

Hab schon ein paar Stunden mit dem Spiel verbracht und es sind mir einige Contra's aufgefallen:

- Das Voice-acting kann sich sehen lassen, aber die Stimme des Helden ist einfach nur grottenschlecht. Es hört sich an als ob er erkältet wäre oder so was ( zumindest bei der Englischen Ausgabe).

-Die Steuerung ist an vielen Stellen ungelungen. So hat man für Springen/Aktivieren die selbe Taste und fürs Schleichen/Rennen/Blocken auch die selbe Taste. Das führt zu unnötigen Missverständnissen und ungewolltes Handeln. Die Entwickler hätten für jede Aktion jeweils eine Taste belegen müssen damit dieses System funktioniert.

- Außerdem ist das Questlog extrem unübersichtlich. Wie im Test erwähnt wurde, weiß man nicht welche Quests erledigt sind oder nicht und welches Aktiv ist.


Two Worlds 2 ist eigentlich ein solides RPG, aber es besitzt zu viele Macken um eine 85+ Wertung zu erhalten.
Ich würd Two Worlds 2 80% geben, wenigstens viel besser als Gothic 4.
Bestes RPG des Jahres? Wahrscheinlich nicht, denn mit Fallout: New Vegas hat man knallharte Konkurrenz, aber es dürfte wohl den Titel "zweitbestes RPG des Jahres" erhalten, denn im diesen Jahr sind bis auf Fallout und Two Worlds keine namhaften RPG-Titel erschienen.

Das Singleplayer RPG Genre  kann nur auf Dragon Age 2 im nächsten Jahr hoffen  DDD!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (13. November 2010)

Sarinjio schrieb:


> Hab schon ein paar Stunden mit dem Spiel verbracht und es sind mir einige Contra's aufgefallen:
> 
> - Das Voice-acting kann sich sehen lassen, aber die Stimme des Helden ist einfach nur grottenschlecht. Es hört sich an als ob er erkältet wäre oder so was ( zumindest bei der Englischen Ausgabe).


Der deutsche Sprecher gefällt mir gut. Ich dachte zuerst, das wäre die gleiche Stimme wie die von Nate in Book of unwritten Tales, gerade bei den vereinzelten Lachern, aber dem scheint nicht so zu sein.




> -Die Steuerung ist an vielen Stellen ungelungen. So hat man für Springen/Aktivieren die selbe Taste und fürs Schleichen/Rennen/Blocken auch die selbe Taste. Das führt zu unnötigen Missverständnissen und ungewolltes Handeln. Die Entwickler hätten für jede Aktion jeweils eine Taste belegen müssen damit dieses System funktioniert.


Ich glaube, viele der über 600 Sprünge, die ich laut Anzeige bislang in diesem Spiel getätigt haben soll, entstanden bei den Versuchen Gegner zu plündern oder Schlösser zu knacken. 





> - Außerdem ist das Questlog extrem unübersichtlich. Wie im Test erwähnt wurde, weiß man nicht welche Quests erledigt sind oder nicht und welches Aktiv ist.


Vielleicht bessern sie da ja noch per Patch nach. Es ist eben nicht nur so, dass es bei längerer Spieldauer recht unübersichtlich wird, da mehr Quests hinzukommen, hätten sie für die bereits erledigten Aufgaben eine auffälligere Schriftfarbe benutzt, wäre es noch ok gewesen, aber der leicht angegraute Text sticht nicht sofort ins Auge.


----------



## Spassbremse (13. November 2010)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Sarinjio schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hab schon ein paar Stunden mit dem Spiel verbracht und es sind mir einige Contra's aufgefallen:
> ...


Doch, Du liegst absolut richtig. Der Held wird von Dietmar Wunder gesprochen, und der hat auch Nate in BouT synchronisiert. Daneben ist es eigentlich bekannt als Synchronsprecher von Adam Sandler, Daniel Craig, David Spade  und dem Typen, der Danny Messer in CSI: NY spielt.  

Ich bin übrigens "fertisch" mit TW2 - ist gestern Abend von der Platte geflogen.
Mich hat schon ewig kein Spiel mehr dermaßen enttäuscht...


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (13. November 2010)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Nyx-Adreena schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Sarinjio schrieb:
> ...


Tatsächlich? Dann habe ich ihn im Handbuch überlesen. Ich zweifelte schon an mir, weil mich die Stimme wirklich extrem an Nate erinnerte, eben gerade bei den Lachern, bei denen ich an die Szenen denken musste, in denen er Ma´ Zaz in die Pfanne haut.


----------



## Spassbremse (13. November 2010)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Tatsächlich? Dann habe ich ihn im Handbuch überlesen.


Seite 41, unten in dem Kasten, unter "Main Acting Roles".   

Ja, ich habe jetzt extra für Dich nachgesehen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (13. November 2010)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Nyx-Adreena schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Tatsächlich? Dann habe ich ihn im Handbuch überlesen.
> ...


Tusen takk!  

Ich bin nur bis zu den German Voice Talents gekommen und habe den Kasten komplett ignoriert.


----------



## Marko3006 (13. November 2010)

Warum wird in dem Test nicht erwähnt das die Hauptinsel nur zu ca 20-30 % begehbar ist der Rest für den Multiplayer vorbestimmt ist?Habt ihr das Spiel auch mal durchgespielt?Bin gerade fast aus allen Wolken gefallen als ich gerade im Forum mal nach Neuigkeiten geschaut habe!Schwach!Trotzdem ein gutes RPG aber das hätte man von vornherein erwähnen müssen das die Spielzeit wohl so 35 Stunden beträgt und nicht wie vorher groß angekündigt 50 und mehr!


----------



## Bebuquin (14. November 2010)

Marko3006 schrieb:


> Warum wird in dem Test nicht erwähnt das die Hauptinsel nur zu ca 20-30 % begehbar ist der Rest für den Multiplayer vorbestimmt ist?Habt ihr das Spiel auch mal durchgespielt?Bin gerade fast aus allen Wolken gefallen als ich gerade im Forum mal nach Neuigkeiten geschaut habe!Schwach!Trotzdem ein gutes RPG aber das hätte man von vornherein erwähnen müssen das die Spielzeit wohl so 35 Stunden beträgt und nicht wie vorher groß angekündigt 50 und mehr!


Das habe ich gerade auch gelesen und mir geht es ähnlich. Die reinste Frechheit.

Im Test hätte man das hier erwähnen müssen:
"Große, abwechslungsreiche Spielwelt
Die Geschichte von Two Worlds 2 spielt sich auf drei Hauptinseln ab. Die fallen jeweils unterschiedlich aus. Die Größte erinnert an Afrika/den Orient, bietet entsprechende Flora und Fauna sowie Architektur. Daneben gibt es ein asiatisch angehauchtes Areal und ein Eiland mit einem verfluchten Sumpf. Die Inseln dürfen Sie frei erkunden, einzige Grenze, welche die Entwickler Ihnen setzen ist die Stärke der Monster. Die passen sich dem jeweiligen Landstrich an, sodass Sie in der Savanne zum Beispiel auf Hyänen oder Strauße treffen."
--> Der Satz: "Die Inseln dürfen Sie frei erkunden, einzige Grenze, welche die Entwickler Ihnen setzen ist die Stärke der Monster." stimmt so einfach nicht. Denn auf der größten der Inseln geht das eben nicht. Vermutlich jeder, der sich das Spiel gekauft hat und nach dem eindrucksvollen Anfang auf die Kare geguckt hat, wird sich gedacht haben, dass dies ein riesgengroßes Spielerlebnis wird. Aber so?
Nach dem anfangs recht frei erkundenbaren Wüsten- und Savannenland scheint mir der Rest doch ziemlich linear zu sein. Einfach nur Betrug und Beschiss.


----------



## Bebuquin (14. November 2010)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich bin übrigens "fertisch" mit TW2 - ist gestern Abend von der Platte geflogen.
> Mich hat schon ewig kein Spiel mehr dermaßen enttäuscht...


   Schon Arcania gespielt? 

(Wobei mich die News über die Verarschung mit der großen, kaum begehbaren Insel derzeit stärker enttäuscht hat, als das durchschnittliche bis unterdurchschnittliche Arcania...)


----------



## Spassbremse (14. November 2010)

Bebuquin schrieb:


> Spassbremse schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich bin übrigens "fertisch" mit TW2 - ist gestern Abend von der Platte geflogen.
> ...


Bei Arcania hat bereits die Demo ausreichend Brechreiz verursacht - schon nach zehn Minuten war mir klar, dass Spellbound / JoWood es geschafft hat, Gothic 3 (Vanilla) noch einmal kräftig zu unterbieten.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (14. November 2010)

Marko3006 schrieb:


> Warum wird in dem Test nicht erwähnt das die Hauptinsel nur zu ca 20-30 % begehbar ist der Rest für den Multiplayer vorbestimmt ist?


Zu diesem Thema sind ja in diversen Foren, unter anderem auch im offiziellen, entsprechende Screenshots aufgetaucht. Sollten diese wirklich den Tatsachen entsprechen, wäre es schon enttäuschend.

Es ist nicht so, dass eine große Karte automatisch mehr Spielspaß verspricht, aber wenn man sich als Spieler darauf einrichtet, einmal die gesamte Map erforschen zu können, nur um dann festzustellen, dass dies nicht möglich ist, schmälert das die Motivation merklich.


----------



## bummfidl (14. November 2010)

Na, sagen wir mal 10 Stunden rumgelaufen. Und bin ziemlich enttäuscht, TW 1 war vielleicht grafisch nicht so tolll, aber einfacher smoother:
Die Kamera ist dermassen am Zappeln, wenn es eng wird und rückt sooft sie kann wieder zu nah an den Spieler heran.
Die KI der Gegner ist (ich unterstelle, dass eine solche zu programmieren versucht wurde) auf Niveau Doom I:
Ich auf der einen Seite einer halboffenen Gittertür, das Skelett auf der anderen. Und jetzt versucht es mich zu erreichen - nein, es geht nicht aussen rum, es drückt sich an den Gitterstäben die nicht vorhandene Nase platt und schlägt auf mich ein, obwohl ich viel zu weit weg bin. Ey respect, Alter, kein Wunder, dass du Skelett bist )
Ein Rhinozeros dreht sich nicht um, wenn man es von hinten angreift, sondern stößt - mässig animiert wie alle NPCs - mit seinem Horn nach vorn, wo garniemand ist. Woran sind die Dinos ausgestorben? Wohl doch an ihrer Doofheit...
such Dir wen aus, die sind alle gleich unfähig...

Das Inventar ist extrem unpraktisch (unnötige Klickorgien...) und sehr unübersichtlich (Riiiiiesige Bildchen und dafür nur das halbe Inventar zu sehen) Sieht aus, als ob das für den Fernseher programmiert ist, nicht für den PC.
Das Pferd springt beim Anlaufen wie blöd nach allen Richtungen, gegen Zäune und Bäume. Oder erklärt mir bitte, wie man das Vieh steuert, ich wäre echt dankbar!
Die Questliste, oh mann, aber das hat ja praktisch eh jeder vor mir geschrieben.
Mag sein, dass die Sprecher so toll sind, das wäre mir jetzt nicht aufgefallen; aber die Mimik und Gestik der Figuren ist unterste Kajüte, das ging - zumindest gefühlt - in HL1 besser.
Diese unsinnig steilen Hänge in TW1 scheinen hier irgendwie noch steiler geworden zu sein. Warum?!
Den Rest schieb ich jetzt erstmal darauf, dass ich mich an die Steuerung gewöhnen muss. Warum Springen und Aktion auf einer Taste liegen, das könnte mir aber mal jemand erklären, das würd mich interessieren...


----------



## Bebuquin (14. November 2010)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Es ist nicht so, dass eine große Karte automatisch mehr Spielspaß verspricht, aber wenn man sich als Spieler darauf einrichtet, einmal die gesamte Map erforschen zu können, nur um dann festzustellen, dass dies nicht möglich ist, schmälert das die Motivation merklich.


Genau mein Problem. Bisher hatte ich eigentlich recht viel Spaß. Insbesondere zu den doch enttäuschenden Arcania und (!) Risen. Doch plötzlich feststellen zu müssen, dass man den größten Teil des Spiels schon gesehen hat, obwohl man noch nicht über Kapitel 1 hinaus ist...

Wo liegt eigentlich heutzutage das Problem? Sollte es bei der heutigen Hardware nicht möglich sein eine Welt zu erstellen, in der man problemlos 200 Stunden Spaß haben kann? Die letzten Rollenspiele, wo das bei mir der Fall war, waren Oblivion (inklusive aller DLCs + Addon), Gothic 3 und Fallout (inklusive aller DLCs). Und jetzt hier? Da richtet man sich in der Hoffnung auf eine ähnliche Spielzeit auf eine große Spielwelt ein und dann das!

Tja, aber sowas bleibt nicht unbeantwortet. Das gibt es miese Rezension beim ein oder anderen Händler, Stress in Foren und keine zukünftigen Käufe von Produkten dieser Firma.


----------



## Farragut (14. November 2010)

jeder der sich das Spiel gekauft hat, sollte sich nun wirklich verarscht vorkommen:

"Dirk P. Hassinger CEO of TopWare replies:

I do not know, what disapointment comes up here. We said and say that the play time is 25-35 hours - if the game is played straight and if someone plays all side quests, he can also play much longer. Eikronas is mainly used for Multiplayer. What is the problem with this? Where should the MP campaign take place? under the sea?"

es ist nicht sonderlich klever, der community gegenüber den klugscheißer raushängen zu lassen...


----------



## Neawoulf (14. November 2010)

Dass die Hauptinsel nur zum Teil im Singleplayer Modus erforschbar ist, zerrt schon gewaltig an meiner Motivation ... Open World ist für mich was anderes. Naja, bisher macht das Spiel dennoch Spaß, aber irgendwie hab ich erwartet, eine riesige, frei begehbare Welt vorzufinden und dachte, dass ich den Großteil der Welt erforschen kann ... war wohl nix


----------



## Morathi (14. November 2010)

Farragut schrieb:


> jeder der sich das Spiel gekauft hat, sollte sich nun wirklich verarscht vorkommen:
> 
> "Dirk P. Hassinger CEO of TopWare replies:
> 
> ...


Habs gekauft....warum sollte ich mir verarscht vorkommen? Was ich bisher 16h lang gespielt hab ist ein super Spiel ohne größere Bugs das trotz der wirklich guten Grafik absolut flüssig läuft. Dazu kommen wirklich gute Quests, die eine große Abwechslung aufweisen können. 

Also nochmal: Warum sollte ich mir verarscht vorkommen? Anscheinend hast dus wohl nicht gekauft, dann erzähl aber auch nicht so einen unfassbaren Sch****! Oder sind dir 25-35h allein für die Mainquest nicht genug?


----------



## Bebuquin (15. November 2010)

Morathi schrieb:


> Farragut schrieb:
> 
> 
> > jeder der sich das Spiel gekauft hat, sollte sich nun wirklich verarscht vorkommen:
> ...


   Nur braucht man nur für das Hauptquest nicht so lange. Es gibt genug Spieler, die sich in den Foren gemeldet haben und für einen großen Teil der Nebenquests + komplettes Hauptquest so lange gebraucht haben. D.h. es ist ins gesamt ein recht kleines, kurzes Spiel nach "Open World"-RPG-Maßstab und wenn man bedenkt, was vorher versprochen wurde und was durch die Karte suggeriert wird, ist das nunmal eine Täuschung bzw. Verarschung.
Wenn dein Anspruch an das Spiel ein anderer war/ist, bitte. Aber Scheiße wird hier nicht erzählt.


----------



## Farragut (15. November 2010)

Morathi schrieb:


> Farragut schrieb:
> 
> 
> > jeder der sich das Spiel gekauft hat, sollte sich nun wirklich verarscht vorkommen:
> ...


   zügel ein wenig deine zunge und lerne mal anständige manieren, sportsfreund!
dich stört es also nicht, dass die zu erkundende gegend gerade mal 30% von dem ist was auf der karte groß versprochen wird? das es auch nicht annähernd open world ist, weil man eben kaum freiheiten bei der erkundung und reise hat. das die meisten gerade mal auf 25h kommen wenn sie auch wirklich alles erkunden und erforschen.
und wenn du ein bischen besser gelesen hättest, hättest du gesehen das mein "verarscht vorkommen" auf dem sprecher von TopWare bezogen war, der die leute auf eine klugscheisser art und weise, ausfragte was sie denn groß erwartet haben.
wenn dich das alles nicht stört, bist du nur zu bedauern und gibst scheinbar dein geld gerne für jeden mist aus, der als gut hingestellt wird.


----------



## Rabowke (15. November 2010)

Farragut schrieb:


> Morathi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Also nochmal: Warum sollte ich mir verarscht vorkommen? Anscheinend hast dus wohl nicht gekauft, dann erzähl aber auch nicht so einen unfassbaren Sch****! Oder sind dir 25-35h allein für die Mainquest nicht genug?
> ...


Wie wär es, wenn ihr beide mal auf eure Wortwahl achtet? 
Das nur so als kleiner Tipp.

Zum Thema:
Wie kann man sich an Karten & prozentualen Gebieten so hochziehen? Wenn Two Worlds II eine Spielzeit von ~25h, inkl. aller Nebenquest etc., bietet ... dann kann man wohl kaum von Verarschen sprechen.

Das die zur Wortmeldung von dem CEO nun nicht gerade optimal war, sollte jedem klar sein ... aber im Grunde hat er Recht. Was nutzen mir Gebiete, die ggf. keine / kaum Quests beinhalten, lange Laufwege haben und einfach nervig sind?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (15. November 2010)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Zum Thema:
> Wie kann man sich an Karten & prozentualen Gebieten so hochziehen? Wenn Two Worlds II eine Spielzeit von ~25h, inkl. aller Nebenquest etc., bietet ... dann kann man wohl kaum von Verarschen sprechen.
> 
> Das die zur Wortmeldung von dem CEO nun nicht gerade optimal war, sollte jedem klar sein ... aber im Grunde hat er Recht. Was nutzen mir Gebiete, die ggf. keine / kaum Quests beinhalten, lange Laufwege haben und einfach nervig sind?


Ich kann da nur für mich sprechen, aber hätte ich zuvor gewusst, es gibt nur die Savanneninsel und zwei weitere, kleinere Gebiete zu erforschen, wäre das völlig in Ordnung gewesen, so hatte ich mich aber darauf gefreut, die nördliche Insel komplett betreten zu können, was nun nicht der Fall ist.

Auch bei Oblivion habe ich meine Zeit mitunter nur damit verbracht, durch die Gegend zu ziehen und neue Orte zu entdecken, an denen es vielleicht auch mal keine Quests gab, ähnlich ging es mir bei RDR.

Bislang hatte ich trotz aller Mängel Spaß an an TW2, aber auch wenn ich noch relativ entspannt und eher wenig aufgebracht bin, war das meiner Motivation nicht gerade zuträglich, doch auf der anderen Seite hätte Two Worlds gegen Gray Matter wohl eh keine Chance gehabt.


----------



## Rabowke (15. November 2010)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Auch bei Oblivion habe ich meine Zeit mitunter nur damit verbracht, durch die Gegend zu ziehen und neue Orte zu entdecken, an denen es vielleicht auch mal keine Quests gab, ähnlich ging es mir bei RDR.


Da unterscheidet sich wohl unsere Spielweise gravierend. Aus massiven Zeitmangel mag ich Spiele, die eine gute und stimmige Geschichte erzählen, das aber nicht sinnlos in die Länge ziehen.

Das hat z.B. GTA IV für mich absolut uninteressant gemacht. Zuviel Schmarrn, der die Story garnicht voran bringt und zuviele "Charaktere", die eigentlich nicht wichtig sind.

Bei Red Dead Redamption hat man eine handvoll Chars, ne interessante Geschichte die sich wie an einem Stück spielt, hat aber auch Schwächen, z.B. dieser Typ, der Tränke verkauft. 

Beim Dritten mal "verzögern" ging es mir wahrhaft auf die Nerven.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (15. November 2010)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nyx-Adreena schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Auch bei Oblivion habe ich meine Zeit mitunter nur damit verbracht, durch die Gegend zu ziehen und neue Orte zu entdecken, an denen es vielleicht auch mal keine Quests gab, ähnlich ging es mir bei RDR.
> ...


Bei mir hängt das eher von der Spielwelt selbst ab.

GTA4 hatte ich mir ja erst gekauft, als mein neuer Rechner zum Support musste, da er bei Mafia 2 und später auch in anderen Spielen, komplett verweigerte.
Ich fand die Figuren recht amüsant, aber dennoch habe ich es nun schon längere Zeit nicht mehr angerührt, da mich ein urbanes Open World- Spiel eben nicht in jenem Maßstab reizt, wie es zB Oblivion tat, wo ich das Hauptquest an der Stelle nicht weiterspielte, an der sich überall die Tore öffneten. 

Bei TW2 habe ich mir die beiliegende Karte angeschaut und mich darauf gefreut, die Gegenden erforschen zu können. Das ist nun nur teilweise möglich und das muss erstmal verdaut werden. 
Wäre den Spielern im Voraus klar gewesen, dass man die obere Insel eigentlich nur an einer Stelle in der Mitte besuchen kann, hätten sie vielleicht gar nicht so ein Fass aufgemacht.


----------



## SIKORA1 (15. November 2010)

Normalerweise kann ich mich den Testergebnissen der PC Games Redaktion anschließen.
Ich hatte den Vorgänger auch schon gespielt, für mich ein zwischendurch spielbares Action Rollenspiel. Ich würde eine Wertung von 80 % vergeben.  Die "Spielwelt" fühlt sich so so unecht an wie Teil1, . Das Balancing ist wirklich krampf. Selbst auf schwierig finde ich es viel zu einfach. Ich habe es bis jetzt Netto 15-20 Stunden gespielt.... Irgendwo kann ich mich gar nicht auf neue Gegenstände etc. freuen da ich die Monster auch so besiege und dies obwohl ich kein Magier bin..... Zum Glück kann ich es wieder in Ebay verkaufen, das würde ich mal als Pluspunkt werten. Ich hatte mich nach dem Test der PC Games Redaktion auf diese Spiel gefreut, da oft erwähnt wurde das diese Spiel vieles Besser macht als der Vorgänger, dieser Aussage kann ich mich leider nicht anschließen, für mich ist Two Worlds 2 eine Fortsetzung des ersten Teils mit aktueller Grafik und  ein paar Änderungen, nicht mehr nicht und nicht weniger.
(Ich gehöre nicht zu den Nörglern, aber dieses Spiel hat mich verglichen zu den Wertungen, wirklich enttäuscht)


----------



## Spassbremse (15. November 2010)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Zum Thema:
> Wie kann man sich an Karten & prozentualen Gebieten so hochziehen? Wenn Two Worlds II eine Spielzeit von ~25h, inkl. aller Nebenquest etc., bietet ... dann kann man wohl kaum von Verarschen sprechen.


Hallo Rabowke,

doch, ich finde, das kann man, wenn man sich z.B. auf folgendes Zitat des CEO's von Reality Pump verlassen hat:



> Taken from an
> apparent interview with Miroslaw Dymek, chief of Reality Pump.
> 
> Question : How many
> ...


In meinen Augen eine klare Täuschung.

Hinzu kommt das Fehlen des groß angekündigten dynamischen Wettersystems, des Handelssystems, der Möglichkeit, Söldner anzuheuern - dies alles wird momentan übrigens noch beworben, z.B. bei Amazon nachzulesen.

Genügend Gründe also, um berechtigerweise vom Kaufvertrag wg. Sachmängeln - in diesem Fall wg. Fehlen einer zugesicherten Eigenschaft  - zurück zu treten.
Ich konnte mein Game jedenfalls erfolgreich retournieren und mir den Kaufpreis erstatten lassen.


----------



## Morathi (15. November 2010)

Farragut schrieb:


> Morathi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Farragut schrieb:
> ...


Trotz allem ist dein lustiges Gerede hier absolut unqualifiziert, da du das Spiel nicht gespielt hast. Ich persönlich bin bei mittlerweile 18h und bin mit der Story noch nichtmal halb durch. Amüsant sind auch deine Zahlen...30% der Karte? Lachhaft. Ich finde es einfach frech, so eine Meinung kunzutun, ohne selbst probiert zu haben, wieviel Wahrheit denn in dieser Nachricht steckt. Ich gebe mein Geld auch nicht gerne für "jeden Mist" aus, wohl aber für gute Spiele wie Two Worlds 2. 
Dazu kommt, dass ich deinen Kommentar sehr wohl gelesen habe, und laut deiner Aussage müssten sich alle verarscht vorkommen, die das Spiel  gekauft haben. Das ist die Aussage, die all deinem Geschreibsel  vorangestellt ist, da gibt es wohl nichts falsch zu verstehen.

Vorschlag meinerseits: Spiel das Spiel, wenn du dann immernoch der selben Meinung bist, dann kann ich sie auch akzeptieren. Ansonsten: Überdenk vllt nochmal deine Art, dir Urteile zu bilden über Dinge, mit denen du persönlich nichtmal Erfahrungen sammeln konntest.

P.S.: "Zügle deine Zunge"? Gleichfalls, "Sportsfreund".


----------



## Rabowke (15. November 2010)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> doch, ich finde, das kann man, wenn man sich z.B. auf folgendes Zitat des CEO's von Reality Pump verlassen hat
> [...]


Ernsthaft?   

Jeder PC Spieler sollte vorsichtig sein, was Aussage von Angestellten, ltd. Angestellten oder CEOs betrifft. Vorallem wenn solche Aussagen in den Raum geworfen werden.

Selbst Morrowind bzw. Oblivion hatten nicht so eine Spielzeit, warum soll, pardon, so eine "Butze" sowas hinbekommen?

Also wer sich ein Spiel nur wg. so einer Aussage geholt hat ... nun ja.   



> Hinzu kommt das Fehlen des groß angekündigten dynamischen Wettersystems, des Handelssystems, der Möglichkeit, Söldner anzuheuern - dies alles wird momentan übrigens noch beworben, z.B. bei Amazon nachzulesen.


Wobei man sich hier fragen muss, wer wirbt hier falsch? Ist es Amazon wg. einem fehlerhaften Text oder der Publisher? Sind diese "Features" auf der Packung angegeben?



> Genügend Gründe also, um berechtigerweise vom Kaufvertrag wg. Sachmängeln - in diesem Fall wg. Fehlen einer zugesicherten Eigenschaft  - zurück zu treten.
> Ich konnte mein Game jedenfalls erfolgreich retournieren und mir den Kaufpreis erstatten lassen.


Das glaub ich weniger. Der Händler wird dir aus Kulanz den Kaufpreis erstatten, vllt. weil die Bremse ein guter Kunde ist ... aber nicht ernsthaft wg. dem zu geringen Spielumfang von "nur" 20h oder den Features, die bei Amazon.de stehen.

Aber nun weiß ich, warum ich bei meiner Einstellung bleibe:
Ein Spiel wird erst frühestens sieben Tage nach Release gekauft. Dann gibt es genug Tests, User Meinungen und Reviews, die kein Einheitsbrei sind. 4Players zählt für mich nicht, falls die jemand hier ins Spiel bringen möchte.


----------



## Spassbremse (15. November 2010)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das glaub ich weniger. Der Händler wird dir aus Kulanz den Kaufpreis erstatten, vllt. weil die Bremse ein guter Kunde ist ... aber nicht ernsthaft wg. dem zu geringen Spielumfang von "nur" 20h oder den Features, die bei Amazon.de stehen.
> 
> Aber nun weiß ich, warum ich bei meiner Einstellung bleibe:
> Ein Spiel wird erst frühestens sieben Tage nach Release gekauft. Dann gibt es genug Tests, User Meinungen und Reviews, die kein Einheitsbrei sind. 4Players zählt für mich nicht, falls die jemand hier ins Spiel bringen möchte.


Der Händler war in in diesem Fall "Amazon", insofern musste ich mich auch auf die dortige Beschreibung verlassen. Und Amazon druckt mit Sicherheit keine selbsterfundene Featureliste, sondern das, was ihnen vom Hersteller dazu zur Verfügung gestellt wird.

Mit Deiner Einstellung liegst Du goldrichtig. Normalerweise handele ich auch strikt danach - aber in diesem Fall habe ich gegen meine eigenen Regeln verstoßen, weil ich rpg-technisch etwas ausgehungert war bzw. immer noch bin und ich den Vorgänger eigentlich ganz kurzweilig fand. 
Das Debakel beweist mir einmal mehr, wie sinnvoll es ist, immer erst ein wenig abzuwarten,so wie aktuell auch bei Fallout New Vegas - ein sicherliches hervorragendes RPG, aber bei Obsidian sollte man immer erst ein paar Patches einkalkulieren...    

EDIT: Selbst bei 4players kommt mir TW2 noch viel zu gut weg...


----------



## Farragut (15. November 2010)

Morathi schrieb:


> Farragut schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Morathi schrieb:
> ...


   alles klar, ein experte also unter uns, dann viel spaß noch   
ich les mir erst unabhängige meinungen von nicht gekauften redakteuren durch, bevor ich mein geld für sowas ausgebe. und der tenor in der community und auf jeglichen anderen seiten, auf denen freie meinungen über das spiel gepostet werden, sind nunmal gleich. gutes spiel, ok grafik, aber bei weitem nicht das was versprochen, angekündigt und zur schau gestellt wird. aber manchen unter uns scheint soetwas ja zu reichen, dann sei doch damit glücklich. ich scheine wohl höhere ansprüche an spiele zu legen.

achja was meinste eigentlich dazu,...? das ist alles was man im SP von der Insel erforschen kann...
http://b.imagehost.org/0007/SCREEN_0001.jpg


----------



## Bebuquin (15. November 2010)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Spassbremse schrieb:
> 
> 
> > doch, ich finde, das kann man, wenn man sich z.B. auf folgendes Zitat des CEO's von Reality Pump verlassen hat
> ...


1. Warum sollte man da vorsichtig sein? Nur weil es sich um ein PC-Spiel handelt? Oder darf ein CEO eines Autoherstellers auch damit werben, dass ein neuer Sportwagen 200 PS hat und am Ende problemlos nen Wagen mit 100 PS verkaufen? Wohl kaum.

2. Oblivion und erst recht Morrowind hatten nicht so eine Spielzeit? Ich weiß ja nicht, wie du solche Open-World-Rollenspiele spielst, aber wenn mir so ein Spiel gefällt, erkunde ich fast jede letzte Ecke und mache jedes Quest. Deshalb weiß ich noch ganz genau, dass ich beim ersten Oblivion-Durchgang ohne DLCs auf nem Uraltrechner gut 200 Stunden und bei einem zweiten Durchgang mit allen DLCs + Addon mit besserer Hardware ebenfalls über 200 Stunden gebraucht. Jedesmal habe ich die komplette Karte erkundet und alle Dungeons abgesucht.

Auf etwas ähnliches hätte ich mich hier gefreut. Wäre die größte Insel ähnlich der Savannen-/Wüsteninsel begehbar gewesen, wäre ich für meine Ansprüche vollkommen zufrieden gewesen. Die Erkundung wäre dann optional, weil man zum Durchspielen auch nur die Quests machen könnte und es wäre trotzdem Open World im ausreichenden Maß.

Aber nichts dergleichen ist möglich und deshalb ist das hier für mich ein Fall von mehrfacher Vortäuschung falscher Tatsachen - einmal über die Vorankündigungen und dann über die spielinterne Karte.


----------



## Rabowke (15. November 2010)

Bebuquin schrieb:


> 1. Warum sollte man da vorsichtig sein? Nur weil es sich um ein PC-Spiel handelt? Oder darf ein CEO eines Autoherstellers auch damit werben, dass ein neuer Sportwagen 200 PS hat und am Ende problemlos nen Wagen mit 100 PS verkaufen? Wohl kaum.


Weil es normal ist, das man skeptisch ist & Aussagen fremder Leute hinterfragt? 

Jeder probiert doch sein Produkt so gut anzupreisen wie es geht, und hier unterstelle ich sogar nicht immer Böswilligkeit.

Greifen wir dein Beispiel auf:
Wenn eine kleine Automanufaktur im Vorfeld große Töne von sich gibt, z.B. schnellster Wagen etc.pp. ... dann lauf ich nicht gleich los und kauf mir diesen Wagen, sondern mach eine Probefahrt oder warte auf Reportagen in der Auto Bild, in Foren etc.pp.

Man muss sich immer eine Frage stellen: warum sollte eine kleine Firma das schaffen, was viel größere Firmen nicht schaffen? 

Das es Ausnahmen gibt, ist mir durchaus bewusst ... aber Zuxxez ist nunmal kein Globalplayer, d.h. etwas Skepsis ist angebracht.




> 2. Oblivion und erst recht Morrowind hatten nicht so eine Spielzeit? Ich weiß ja nicht, wie du solche Open-World-Rollenspiele spielst, aber wenn mir so ein Spiel gefällt, erkunde ich fast jede letzte Ecke und mache jedes Quest. Deshalb weiß ich noch ganz genau, dass ich beim ersten Oblivion-Durchgang ohne DLCs auf nem Uraltrechner gut 200 Stunden und bei einem zweiten Durchgang mit allen DLCs + Addon mit besserer Hardware ebenfalls über 200 Stunden gebraucht. Jedesmal habe ich die komplette Karte erkundet und alle Dungeons abgesucht.


Mir fehlt einfach die Zeit für sowas, Frau, Firma & andere Aktivitäten vergönnen mir diesen "Luxus". Aber, fairerweise muss ich sagen, dass ich selbst wo ich mehr Zeit hatte, nie soviel Zeit für ein Spiel aufgebracht habe.

Wer sich 200 Stunden mit einem Spiel ( bzw. sogar 2x 200 Stunden ) beschäftigten kann, Respekt.


----------



## Warbear (16. November 2010)

Ich habe jetzt über 40 Stunden gespielt - sehr viele Side-Quests gelöst - es gibt gefühlt hunderte - und ich bin im 3. Kapitel. OK - ich spiele nicht gerade Speed Run - aber ich spiele ja auch um gut unterhalten zu werden - und das werde ich - Two Worlds II ist seit langem das beste RPG. Genau genommen hat es für mich Oblivion abgelöst. Und was das mit der nur im MP begehbaren Teilen der Welt sein soll? - Na und? Das Spiel ist RIESIG die Welt ist RIESIG. Was bitte wollt Ihr mehr?

btw: die Wertung mit 88% ist zwar nicht völlig daneben - aber man hätte auch leicht eine 9 vorne geben können. Insbesondere wenn man Arcania 79% gibt. Zu Two Worlds II she ich da schon gute 20% Abstand. ... dann wären wir bei 99% ... LOL.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (16. November 2010)

Warbear schrieb:


> Und was das mit der nur im MP begehbaren Teilen der Welt sein soll? - Na und? Das Spiel ist RIESIG die Welt ist RIESIG. Was bitte wollt Ihr mehr?


Ich habe den Eindruck, dass hier ein wenig aneinander vorbei geredet wird. 
Es geht den meisten Leuten, die sich darüber beschwerden (zumindest ist das bei mir so) nicht darum, dass die Welt nicht groß genug wäre, sondern darum, dass man dachte, sie sei noch größer und sich darauf freute, dass auf der oberen Insel noch mehr Platz zum erkunden ist, was aber eben nur teilweise der Fall ist.

Ich weiß nicht, wie ich das deutlicher machen kann. 
Das Spiel hat mir gefallen; es hat seine Schwächen, aber wenn ich zB Ambosse auf ein paar Hyänen niederregnen lassen kann, nur um dann den Tornadoschild anzuwerfen, so dass das ganze Zeug anfängt den Helden zu umkreisen, als seien es seine Monde, hebt sich das schon ab und lädt zum Experimentieren ein.

Das wird sich wahrscheinlich wieder ändern, aber momentan ist die Luft etwas raus und da Amazon gerade Brotherhood für den Versand fertig macht und Gray Matter immer creepier wird, sieht es bei mir erst einmal schlecht aus für TW2, zumal das Wetter milder wird und mein Urlaub nicht mehr ewig dauert.


----------



## Farragut (16. November 2010)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Warbear schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Und was das mit der nur im MP begehbaren Teilen der Welt sein soll? - Na und? Das Spiel ist RIESIG die Welt ist RIESIG. Was bitte wollt Ihr mehr?
> ...


   genau richtig zusammen gefasst. TW2 ist sicherlich ein "gutes" spiel, aber eben nicht das was in den Tests versprochen wird, geschweige denn was einem präsentiert wird, siehe screenshot der karte. und wenn dann noch ein Sprecher daher kommt und einen auf Klugscheisser macht und nichtmal verständnis zeigt, ist eben bei vielen das Maß voll, siehe Community...

und ich finde es wirklich sehr schade von der PCG das auf all das gar nicht erst im Test eingegangen worde, aber langsam kann man eben nichts mehr von ihnen erwarten...


----------



## Spassbremse (16. November 2010)

Warbear schrieb:


> Insbesondere wenn man Arcania 79% gibt. Zu Two Worlds II she ich da schon gute 20% Abstand. ... dann wären wir bei 99% ... LOL.


Das mit dem Abstand von ca. 20% sehe ich ähnlich, allerdings hätte ich Arcania mit 30 - 40% bewertet...


----------



## KennethBlue (22. November 2010)

Warbear schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt über 40 Stunden gespielt - sehr viele Side-Quests gelöst - es gibt gefühlt hunderte - und ich bin im 3. Kapitel. OK - ich spiele nicht gerade Speed Run - aber ich spiele ja auch um gut unterhalten zu werden - und das werde ich - Two Worlds II ist seit langem das beste RPG. Genau genommen hat es für mich Oblivion abgelöst. Und was das mit der nur im MP begehbaren Teilen der Welt sein soll? - Na und? Das Spiel ist RIESIG die Welt ist RIESIG. Was bitte wollt Ihr mehr?
> 
> btw: die Wertung mit 88% ist zwar nicht völlig daneben - aber man hätte auch leicht eine 9 vorne geben können. Insbesondere wenn man Arcania 79% gibt. Zu Two Worlds II she ich da schon gute 20% Abstand. ... dann wären wir bei 99% ... LOL.


Sehe ich genauso. Saugutes Spiel! Im Vergleich zu Arcania richtig herausfordernd! Kann ich nur jedem RPG-ler empfehlen!


----------



## Nikon23 (24. November 2010)

Was denn das fürn Quatsch mit 40 Stunden?!
Ich habe jede einzelne Quest gemacht, kein fitzelchen der Karte ist noch im Fog (außer die Unbegehbaren natürlich) und ich war nach 23h durch. Also dieses Gefasel von wegen 40h+ Playtime kann ich absolut nicht verstehen.


----------



## Nikon23 (24. November 2010)

Apropos:
"Viele und gute Quests
Was Two Worlds 2 wirklich auszeichnet sind die tollen Quests. Die verzweigen sich immer wieder, verlangen Entscheidungen, wirken sich auf die Spielwelt aus und beschäftigen so lange lange Zeit."

Es wäre nett, wenn man auch nur eine einzige Quest aufzeigen könnte wo man sich entscheiden kann. Man macht einfach >alles< und ich meine >alles< egal ob Auftragsmord oder Blümchenpflücken. Es gibt keine Möglichkeit Storyrelevante Dialogoptionen auszuwählen. Die Auswahl beschränkt sich immer auf "Jo" oder "Ne lassma..." Beispiel Kap.1 
[spoiler alert on]
Man ist unten in den Katakomben und der Typ bietet einem an das Mädchen ihm zu überlassen und man solle verschwinden. Welch vortreffliche Wahl einem da bleibt...
[spoilter alert off] 

Das ist auch schon das höchste der Gefühle...


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. November 2010)

Nikon23 schrieb:


> Was denn das fürn Quatsch mit 40 Stunden?!
> Ich habe jede einzelne Quest gemacht, kein fitzelchen der Karte ist noch im Fog (außer die Unbegehbaren natürlich) und ich war nach 23h durch. Also dieses Gefasel von wegen 40h+ Playtime kann ich absolut nicht verstehen.


Genauer lesen  Da steht nämlich:

_Doch nachdem wir nun mindestens 40 Stunden mit Two Worlds 2 verbracht 
und es *knapp zweimal durchgespielt* haben, sind wir sicher, dass das ein 
Irrtum war._


----------



## Nikon23 (26. November 2010)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Nikon23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Was denn das fürn Quatsch mit 40 Stunden?!
> ...


my bad


----------



## toni-v (9. Dezember 2010)

zwar schon n bischen her mit den comments hier, aber ich bin eben jetzt erst soweit, tw2 annäherndzu beurteilen.

btw:
wer´s nich gespielt hat und hier vom hören-sagen auf schlaumeier machen will, sollte einfach mal die fr... halten - erst schlau machen, dann qualifiziert comment abgeben!

hier geh ich ausnahmsweise mal mit pcg kondom: beurteilung und wertung passt (arcania war demgegenüber mind. 10 punkte zu hoch bewertet). bedienungsmängel seh ich (besonders bei crafting und handel) genauso. dafür sind die quests, das beste, was ich seit langem in den fingern hatte. da kommt auch kein dragon age, drakensank usw. mit - das hochgelobte oblivion schon dreimal nich, wenn ich an die langweiligen hauptquests mit immer den gleichen monstern und portalen denke.

zur spielzeit:
wie man das spiel angeblich in ca. 20 h durchrushen kann, is mir schleierhaft. ich behaupte mal, derjenige hat den großteil der nebenquests gar nich mitgekriegt und tatsächlich nur die main-q gerusht. das is aber nich sinn des spiels. ich bin jetzt bei ca. 15 h grade fertig mit kap. 1. und was überhaupt nich zusammenpasst: für oblivion angebliche 200 h brauchen (ich hab was über 70 gebraucht mit allen gildenquests, war i.o. so) und tw2 in unter 30 h machen - falls das hier jemand behaupten will.

fazit:
das bisher beste rpg seit 2009 (vll. von fallout 3 mal abgesehn).


----------



## ReklovLdimchs (11. Dezember 2010)

DAs Spiel ist wirklich gut bis auf die MAssenabstürze beim Runenquest im Sumpf bei Tir.... Negativ finde ich, dass das so beliebte Reitpferd nicht mehr als "storage" benutz werden kann. die Karte ist extrem unübersichtlich.
Ansonsten wirkt das Spiel durch seine zahlreichen Quests und die excellente Grafik. 
Falss einer Tipps: hat bezüglich der Abstürze bitte melden!

ReklovLdimchs


----------



## Nikon23 (11. Dezember 2010)

toni-v schrieb:


> zwar schon n bischen her mit den comments hier, aber ich bin eben jetzt erst soweit, tw2 annäherndzu beurteilen.
> 
> btw:
> wer´s nich gespielt hat und hier vom hören-sagen auf schlaumeier machen will, sollte einfach mal die fr... halten - erst schlau machen, dann qualifiziert comment abgeben!
> ...


Joa Kapitel 1 ca 12h kommt hin inkl aller Nebenquests. Kap3 dauert 3h und Kap4 knapp 1h, also erst durchspielen bevor man sowas loströtet . Inkl. aller Nebenquests und wirklich viel mitm Segelboot rumcruisen braucht man max. 23h.

Kann auch nicht verstehen, wie du die Quests hier so lobpreisen kannst. Die Quests haben nichts individuelles und bieten kaum Spannung. Man hat keinerlei Entscheidungsfreiheit wie z.B. bei einem Dragon Age. Man macht einfach alles und es ist egal ob mans tut oder nicht und wenn du "seit langem" auf Dragon Age beziehst gehört wohl auch Witcher in diesen Zeitraum du behauptest die Quests seien besser als dort? Tut mir Leid, aber entweder bist du so extrem gefrustet von Arcania, dass jetzt alles was halbwegs glänzt für dich Gold ist oder diese Spiele sind für dich zu lange her


----------



## toni-v (15. Dezember 2010)

Nikon23 schrieb:


> toni-v schrieb:
> 
> 
> > zwar schon n bischen her mit den comments hier, aber ich bin eben jetzt erst soweit, tw2 annäherndzu beurteilen.
> ...


ich bin immer noch in kap. 1. war nix mit meiner ersten ansage:hab noch n nachschlag gekriegt und dabei nochmal 2 neben-q´s aufgesammelt. mittlerweile sind es also 18 h und noch 3 q´s offen (wenn das denn alle sind) - also nix von wg. 12 h!!

was nun die quali des games angeht, bist du mit der meinung wohl eher in der krassen minderheit:
über 60 tests mit 80+ bewertungen und 1 mio verkaufte exemplare in 4 wochen (ohne uk und usa) sind da doch fundiertere statements. (da sieht man auch mal, wie ärmlich jowoods freude über den weltweiten verkauf von 350tsd arcania im gleichen zeitraum war.)

was meine erfahrung mit games angeht, fehlt dir einfach die kompetenz, das zu beurteilen - woher soll die auch kommen, kennst mich ja nich.   
langweilig waren für mich z.b. die main-quests vom hochgelobten oblivion (schon lang her, ich weiß) und (aktueller) z.t. auch die von dao. dao hab ich einmal als mage durchgespielt. danach hab ich wg. des angeblichen hohen wiederspielwertes nochmal angefangen als kämpfer,  wg. langeweile aber nur halb durchgespielt. so prickelnd war das nich: die unterschiedliche herkunft hat grade mal 15 min unterschied zum start gemacht und verschiedene handlungsstränge durch spielerentscheidungen gab´s zwar, aber weniger als immer getrommelt. bei the witcher waren größtenteils auch nur prügelquests, die aber eben gut verpackt.

nich falsch verstehn: ich fand dao und witcher nich schlecht (wobei dao durchweg überbewertet worden ist), aber tw2 ist eben deutlich besser. wenn die bedienmacken nich wären, wär´s n absolutes topspiel.

ps:
arcania hat in der riege nix verloren. darüber bin ich auch nich gefrustet - hab von jowood nich mehr erwartet. ist nur schade um die gute marke gothic. das game hab ich mit 3,- € verlust wieder verkauft - so what!


----------



## D4MI4N (20. Januar 2011)

Naja ich finde das Game ja nicht so gut habe während des durchspielens mehrere Bugs gefunden die den Spielspaß um einiges senkten ! Ich finde das es bei weitem noch nicht an andere Rpg´s rankommt  !


----------



## D4MI4N (20. Januar 2011)

D4MI4N schrieb:


> Naja ich finde das Game ja nicht so gut habe während des durchspielens mehrere Bugs gefunden die den Spielspaß um einiges senkten ! Ich finde das es bei weitem noch nicht an andere Rpg´s rankommt  !


   Ausserdem ist z.b. der Questlog viel zu unübersichtlich und vom Ende war ich auch nicht gerade begeistert !


----------

